# BSOD Athrux.sys Driver, How to update?



## Kimichan (May 31, 2014)

Hello.
I bought my new PC yesterday, and since when I installed my TP-Link Wireless Adapter (with this driver model from their page: TL-WN722N_V1_131113) it seems that my PC is getting BSOD. Sometimes its out of the blue, but it ALWAYS happens when I move the USB cables or disconnect/connect the adapter again. 

I've already tried uninstalling this driver with Revo Uninstaller, and then installing it again, but it did not made any changes.

I've made a lot of searching yesterday and today, and all of them told me to download and install a new updated driver from Atheros website. But I don't know which one to choose and I also don't know how to install those drivers, since they all come in a rar package with some files inside and no Setup or anything.

My PC is Intel i5 with Asus MB and Geforce GTX750TI. Windows 7 Ultimate 64bits.

I know my English is not any perfect, but could someone please help me out? Thanks a lot. =)


----------



## Kimichan (May 31, 2014)

Windows 7.
64-Bit.
The original OS was/is Windows 7.
I installed the OS.
The motherboard, CPU, RAM, graphics card, and PSU are all brand new. I bought this PC yesterday.
I have one 1tb seagate hard drive.
 


Intel 1150 Core I5 4440 CPU - 3.10GHz 6MB.
Kingston 8GB RAM.
Asus 1150 H87 Plus.
Nvidia GeForce GTX750TI.
Corsair 550w R. CS550M.
 

I made this PC.
It is a desktop.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you using the one dated 11/13/13 from the TP-Link site?

> TL-WN722N - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## Kimichan (May 31, 2014)

Yeah, I am using that driver. And it is that driver that is draining my nerves!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try the second one down dated 7/24/13


----------



## Kimichan (May 31, 2014)

Oh, I did try that one, but the same thing happened.
Btw, thank you for helping.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the Adapter plugged into a USB 2 or a USB 3 port?
If USB 3 try using a USB 2 port.

Lets try running Driver Verifier >Follow the instructions here, make sure to set a restore point before enabling verifier, also if you do not have Windows disk create a Windows repair disk verfier set up instructions here> 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## Kimichan (May 31, 2014)

Hello.
Sorry for late answering, i've been really really busy and couldn't get to my PC.

Allright, so I did some research, and I updated the wi-fi driver to the most upated one at the toshiba webpage (Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba > Wi-fi > 
Atheros Wireless Lan DriverPosted Date: 2014-05-24 | Version: 10.0.0.285.b3264_wCAT_wINF | Size: 37.45M).

But the only and one error I've been getting is because of the archive Athurx.sys, the one that is on my PC is from 05/01/2010 (january fifth), and I can't seem to find a newer file of the archive. Can you guys help me, please? The BDODs are caused by this archieve, because without the adapter plugged in my Windows can run perfectly fine and stable, no matter what I do. But everything I do that is related to the driver will cause the BSOD to happen. And All the BSODs I've been having are caused by this file. 
I have also tried with a 2011 version if the file that was in another PC, but it did not made the BSODs stop. Could it be a MB problem after all? I've got all the MB drivers updated...
How can I find a newer version of Athurx.sys that may work after all? 
I'm getting worried...  
Thank you guys!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using different Wifi adapter, and uninstall the current Atheros drivers.


----------



## Kimichan (May 31, 2014)

Ok so I tried installing this Wifi adapter named... Intelbras WBN 240 and I noticed that there were different files for this one. But the problem is: I uninstalled all of the Atheros things by uninstalling it in the dipositive manager, then got to install the Intelbras one with the drivers from their website. But I restarted the PC many times and plugged on/off the adapter, but Windows could not see it as a driver and neither it was appearing as a Wifi adapter itself. So I had the driver installed, but it did not appeared like it was, even if I restart. 
Oh and yeah, I tried deleting the file Athurx.sys from the drivers folder but after restarting, the wi-fi adapter would not be recognised and I've had to install all the TP-Link Atheros drivers again. Nothing works without that file. 
Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you are still using the TP link adapter of course you have to have the driver for it to work.
Intelbras WBN 240 is software the TP link adapter is a piece of hardware plugged into a USB port.


----------



## Kimichan (May 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry, I think I've confused you.
What I wanted to say is that when I installed the Intelbras driver and plugged it, it did not work. and was not shown at the internet drivers list. 
And... that IF I don't have Athurx.sys in the drivers folder, none of them would work properly.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's correct, the Athurx.sys is for the piece of hardware you have plugged into the computer, you can not substitute any driver not designed to run it, only update it with official driver updates, if that does not make a difference then it's time to unplug the device from the usb port and try using a different one as very possibly the hardware is failing.


----------



## Kimichan (May 31, 2014)

So, please, let me just check if I understood you right. What you're saying is that even if I change my TP-Link network wireless adapter for the Intelbras one, and also uninstall the TP-Link drivers and install the Intelbras one, I WILL need to have the Athurx.sys file on System32 drivers? 

And what about installing an integrated wireless board? I mean... the one you plug directly at the CPU. I will ALSO need to have Athurx.sys to run that? 

Are there any program that simulates the file so I don't get those BSODs? 
I don't think reinstalling a fresh new OS will work after all... 
Thank you, you're helping me so much!~.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No if you change the hardware then you can change the driver package.


----------

